# Prisoners who get huge!



## harms50208 (Jan 14, 2001)

I read this one on another site but wanted to bring it up here.  How can a prisoner who will lift 4 hours a day 5 days or more a week get as big as they do without supps?  They break all the rules but I have a future brother inlaw who works as a gaurd in a state prison and he says some of these guys are huge.  The only supps he said they may get are Ensure which some of the inmates can get if a doctor orders it.  Which may not be the same guy who actually drinks it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2001)

Lifting for 4 hours per day would be serious overtraining! I workout about one hour 3-4 days per week

Supplements are not needed to get huge. Food, rest and training will get you huge. And prisoners have plenty of time for all of those. Ensure would be a great supplement. It is basically a meal replacement drink.

Also, I'm sure many of them take steroids. It's very easy to get drugs in prison.


----------



## cutemonkey (Jan 15, 2001)

I've always wondered the same thing.  I'll give them the training and sleep, but the food?....I can't agree with the fact that every inmate is given the same food rations throughout all the prisons in North America.  I'd say the gene thing is a factor somewhere as well.  Its interesting though.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 15, 2001)

Ive talked to several people about this and theyve all said that taking ensure is almost as good as takin a protein shake with all the nutrients you need for a day.  It doesnt have as much protein but it has a little more than normal.  Regualar ensure has 9g of protein but the high protein Ensure has 24.  Our running back at school said the same thing about his frineds in jail.  He said the drink ensure everday and workout and by the time they leave they are huge.

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## body dismorphia (Jan 15, 2001)

if they can get all the other drugs in prison i reckon steroids will be in there as well


----------



## harms50208 (Jan 15, 2001)

He say's no way but even though this is a brand new prison I'm sure drugs still get in.  The thing that I still have a hard time with is the hours spent training and the frequency.  He is familiar with lifting and he says these guys have terrible form and may do nothing but bench and curls but they still get huge.
As far as the same food rations I doubt that because I'm sure if there huge they may be able to persuade another inmate to give up some of there's.
Where I am going with this is I can't help but rethink the over training thing.  I also now a guy who is a brick layer.  Day after day, week after week he lifts bricks for 8 hours + and his arms are huge.  Isn't this over training?


----------



## crowman (Jan 15, 2001)

Overtraining is a funny thing, I used to ride my mountain bike up these huge hills near my house everyday, even leg day.  My quads got enormous, was I overtraining?  Most people would say yes, but I didn't have any of the symptoms of overtraining, and I was getting way bigger.  

I've been too chicken to try it, but I think if you did an excersise everyday with 1 set and light enough weight to get a really bad lactic acid burn for as many reps as you could, I think I would do wonders for size.



------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 8, 2005)

i heard that if anyone has the opportunity to sleep 8 to 12 hours a nite....they wouldnt have a problem with overtraining


----------



## ricky_rocket (Apr 8, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> i heard that if anyone has the opportunity to sleep 8 to 12 hours a nite....they wouldnt have a problem with overtraining


Sleep helps your body recuperate but would not alleviate overtraining. 


If they had split routines like

Monday: bis/tris
Tues: Back
Weds: Legs
Thurs: chest
Fri: bis/tris/forearms

then they might be putting in a lot of hours and not overtraining any particular muscle.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

12 hours is oversleeping, and I am someone who has always liked more sleep than many others.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 8, 2005)

signs of overtraining.
  Dimenshing appetite
  trouble sleeping(tossing and turning all night)
  perspiring easily

  this is what I go buy.  If none of these symptoms occur then I know im fine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> signs of overtraining.
> Dimenshing appetite
> trouble sleeping(tossing and turning all night)
> perspiring easily
> ...


Im glad those aren't my symptoms...cause I sweat like crazy and can rarely get a good nights sleep but yet I dont even train right now.  There are many other signs as well.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2005)

I was reading in a magazine about prisoners that compete in a bodybuilding competition. They all train and prepare the same as a bodybuilder would and have professional judges to come in and judge them. Let me tell you these guys are HUGE, RIPPED, and suprisingly symmetrical. How they got looking like near professinal bodybuilder's with just Ensure is beyond me...


----------



## Brolly (Apr 8, 2005)

hmm if those are the three symptoms of overtraining then maybe im not training hard enuf... i definitely need to add a bit more volume and exercises in my workout ... and tweek if these symptoms occur


----------



## Brolly (Apr 8, 2005)

hmm if those are the three symptoms of overtraining then maybe im not training hard enuf... i definitely need to add a bit more volume and exercises in my workout ... and tweek if these symptoms occur... but with my routine now i find i am not rly hungry after workout but i eat anyway .. is this a symptom ?? i still force feed the food to myself ... but an hour after this meal i am rdy to eat a horse again


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Apr 8, 2005)

One thing to remember about these guys in prison is that the training is sometimes the only activity their bodies get. Prison life is not very active. I know a few people that will attest to that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a friend in the sate pen right now.  Guess how he got so huge?  Steroids.  People in the pen use steroids, or atleast the one I know does.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a friend that just got out of the pen a few months ago and he pretty big and he is strong.   He said the only drugs you get tested for are the typical narcotics but not roids.   He tried everything under the sun while in the pen, easily.  AND they have expendable income to an extent.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2005)

But once they get out they get fat and lazy and never touch weights again, unless they get tossed back in the slammer.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 8, 2005)

my bro just got out this morning, kind of ironic this thread pops up, he went in 2 1/2 years ago the scrawniest guy and 5'9", well now he's still 5'9" but just huge! I hadn't seen him at all since he was locked up out of state and he got out of the car in front of my house and I seriously didn't know who he was until he got with in 10' of me. He actually had to purchase the prison issued sweat bottoms and T shirt cause he didn't fit in the clothes he went there in. He does look a little "lopsided" though cause he said for the first year and a half he only worked his upper body and it shows but anyway he said getting roids was easier than pulling off getting a tattoo in there; that and he said he used to trade luxury items for extra meals.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 9, 2005)

I am not to farmilar with the prison system but do they really have 3-4 hours of free time in the presence of a weight bench.  I mean I am sure that maximum security prisons only have an hour of free time for every 24 hours of time, but I am not aware of how much time the others allow.  Hey I mean shit maybe those guys have access to the internet now a days to and are on this forum!  Maybe they have the arnold routine all maped out in their cell ya know.  Ha.  Not to metion (no racial signifigance) a lot of people in prison are black and have good genetics for building a massive body.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> a lot of people in prison are black



racist


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 11, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> racist


shut up


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 11, 2005)

There was a research study done a few years ago that I had to read in a Criminology course about how it is statisticaly proven that prisoners(in prison for a violent crime), on average, have a higher amount of testosterone than the average male. This could very well be why most prisoners are "big". That combined with they have acess to weights, the prison meals that are doled out by the state are "reasonably healthy" in terms of protien, and they have nothing else to do besides lift.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> shut up



no.  you shut up.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 11, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> racist


 did you read the entire statement before you decided to show your ass?


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> did you read the entire statement before you decided to show your ass?



did you?


chill the fuck out.  obviously I was joking.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 11, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> did you?
> 
> 
> chill the fuck out.  obviously I was joking.


 my bad I should have picked it up from the 1 word post, I guess the sarcasem was layed on pretty thick and I just missed it


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 11, 2005)

lmao


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> my bad I should have picked it up from the 1 word post, I guess the sarcasem was layed on pretty thick and I just missed it




again, chill the fuck out.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 11, 2005)

Actually the number of African Americans in prison is extremely disproportionate to the number of white prisoners in terms of a ratio of prisoners to total population of each group.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually the number of African Americans in prison is extremely disproportionate to the number of white prisoners in terms of a ratio of prisoners to total population of each group.


 Lets just put it this way, no matter what race we all have a shit load of worthless waists of skin....which is why they're there in the 1st place


----------



## Newt (Apr 11, 2005)

It's from all of those protien injections they are getting in the backside!


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 11, 2005)

now THAT's just inappropriate


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no. you shut up.


Nah......ha


----------

